# Suche Gitarrennoten von Löwenzahn



## the snake II (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

meine Band und ich verrocken regelmäßig normale, harmlose Lieder. Oft auch klassische Stücke. Dabei lassen wir die Noten selber aber in Ruhe. Wir machen es halt etwas "lauter".
Jetzt wollen wir die Titelmusik von Löwenzahn (die Sendung mit Peter Lustig) verunstalten, doch ich kann im Web nirgens etwas finden, zumal die gut sortierten Webseiten für Gitarrennoten amerikanische Comunities sind, die wahrscheinlich Peter Lustig nicht kennen.
Hat jemand die Tabs/Noten irgentwo rumfliegen?

Schönen Tank schonmal.


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2005)

Wenn Du eine .mid Datei findest, bekommst Du über ne Sequencer-Software die Noten 

mfg chmee


----------



## Danielli (21. Dezember 2005)

Also die lassen sich doch echt leicht raushören... Gitarrenpart:
Spur 1


```
E||----------------------|----------------------|
B||----------------------|----------------------|
G||-------0--------------|----------------------|
D||------------3----2----|--0-------------------|
A||----------------------|-------0----2----0----|
E||--3-------------------|----------------------|


                                                                  
----------------------|-------------------|----------------------|
----------------------|-------------------|-------1--------------|
-------0--------------|-------------------|------------3----2----|
------------3----2----|--0----------------|----------------------|
----------------------|-------------------|--3-------------------|
--3-------------------|-------------------|----------------------|


                                                       
----------------------|----------------------|-------||
----------------------|-------1--------------|-------||
--0-------------------|------------3----2----|--0----||
-------0----2----0----|----------------------|-------||
----------------------|--3-------------------|-------||
----------------------|----------------------|-------||
```
Die Melodie ist dann g-a-h-h, h-a-g-d-d und so weiter, schraubt sich dann hoch


----------

